# A few pictures of my new WC Mbuna



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's some pictures of the Wilds - most of them are still settling in so I'll take pictures of them when they have settled in better

*WC - Pseudotropheus sp "daktari" Hai Reef*

















*WC - Cynotilapia sp. Hara Gallireya Reef*









*WC - Metriaclima Zebra Gold Nkhata*


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice fish. :thumb: really like the hara.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

All very nice fish.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice fish...


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

beauties


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

that gallireya reef is stunning :thumb:


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Stunning colors. Congrats


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm jelly of your WC Hara!

beautiful fish


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Great pics Marc, that's the best Daktari I've ever seen! 8)


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2006)

Check out the chompers on that Cyno, lol.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Fish, Great Pics :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you all here's a few new pics.





























































And their tank ( the Aquascape has change since these pictures were taken )


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

As always, nice work!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome WCs! any updates?


----------

